# Tool Talk >  Packaging roller bearings - GIF

## Jon

Packaging roller bearings.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

Stretch-and-shrink hood packaging machine - GIF
Triangular portion cheese packaging machine - GIF and video

----------

EnginePaul (Apr 28, 2019),

hansgoudzwaard (Nov 30, 2018),

HobieDave (Apr 7, 2020),

JRock (Nov 4, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Oct 31, 2018),

PJs (Nov 1, 2018),

rossbotics (Nov 21, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2019),

Seedtick (Oct 31, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 20, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

You may not realize this but there are not a lot of people in this world who can command their hands to do two completely unrelated types of motions like this young person is doing. Don't believe me try writing ABC with a finger in dust on a flat surface and write 123 with a finger of the other hand at the same time or something simpler like draw circles with one and the # symbol with the other If you can do it then do it several times in a row then suddenly switch your drawings to the opposite fingers. YOU can't can you.
watch the concentration on her face as she stabs and counts the bearings while rolling them into the plastic sheathing. This girl/ lady has near perfect individual simultaneous unrelated motor control of her hands

----------

NortonDommi (Nov 6, 2018),

PJs (Nov 1, 2018)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

It is remarkable Jon, that you published this post together with "packaging machines" links.
That's actually what comes to mind, she's a machine... Imagine doing this task the whole day through... I hope she keeps some energy for playing the piano after work, here talents would make wonders...

----------

EnginePaul (Apr 28, 2019),

PJs (Nov 1, 2018)

----------


## Jon

This one is really thought provoking. Attractive and talented young woman. Doing a mundane job (not really manufacturing, just packaging).

And, for crying out loud, is that a chopstick?

----------

rossbotics (Nov 21, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> This one is really thought provoking. Attractive and talented young woman. Doing a mundane job (not really manufacturing, just packaging).
> 
> And, for crying out loud, is that a chopstick?



Jon you can almost bet she is a student in some university and the company she is doing the mundane packaging for is probably paying her tuition. This is often done you can rest assured that she will not be asked to sit there for years on end
Its the older persons doing jobs like that who will be or have been there for years

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

EnginePaul (Apr 28, 2019),

PJs (Nov 20, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2019),

Seedtick (Nov 19, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I always wondered what the trick was to stringing beads

----------


## Toolmaker51

The real deal of bead stringing is not just getting thread in them...it's the unseen knotting to retain them when necklace breaks. Eons back did a pair of bead troughs for dear Mom. From a good oak stringer, I milled a broad shallow Vee and two connected footpads. It was 48" long, with feet about 3" from the ends. One had rubbed Danish oil, other lined in very short napped black velvet. Plain one did geometric beads, velvet helped keep round types from rolling. I have no idea where they are now.

And whatever reason I'm not getting any video? I have to get my imagination from storage?

----------

PJs (Nov 20, 2018)

----------


## rossbotics

Looks like a chop stick Jon, lol

Doug

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Dec 26, 2018),

bukwessul (Jan 1, 2019),

EnginePaul (Apr 28, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

applying just enough grease to hold the balls in the cup. Caster bearings are a about the cheapest form of ball bearings there are.

----------


## metric_taper

This reminds me of garage door extension spring pulleys where the outer race is stamped sheet metal. The two halves are riveted either with pierced sheet metal that is staked, or real rivets. These have a life where they eventually pull apart from the cable tension. I made solid steel pulleys and used dual ball bearings as replacements were not as robust as the original pulleys. Last month, I just replaced the 4 extension springs as one failed and the others were about to. Always fun to fix one issue and then the next weak link fails.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Just figured out why roller conveyor wheels are so economical...and plentiful
At .03 and .05, manipulations of the cup, is the nozzle misting lube? Very efficient, versus oiling the balls would cause adhering to others. The intent is clear, but can't quite work out why cup on deck faces down. She clearly has them pre-staged in right hand, race side up. The post in bowl of bearings is surely pneumatic, but a pedal and lever would work too.
I'm certain very nearby someone's pressing the other side on, making up tote bins of wheels. All the shipping fullfillment centers worldwide are using these by the thousands, not to mention what's used in general manufacturing.

----------


## mbshop

Explains why cheap bearings always seem to be sloppy with missing balls. I assume the grease doesn't always hold all the bearings.

----------


## PJs

Lazy Susan bearings ?

----------


## Al8236

Quality control! Looks like the first one is missing a ball!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Jan 10, 2019),

hansgoudzwaard (Apr 26, 2019),

PJs (Jan 11, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 10, 2019)

----------


## Gadgeteer

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/hand_packing_printer_paper.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



And, notice the guy loading the paper cutting machine behind the packager.

----------

PJs (Jan 11, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2019)

----------


## ranald

I'd employ her at that rate. bet she gets US$1 a day poor thing. These days robots do that elsewhere.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Apr 11, 2019),

baja (Apr 11, 2019),

jimfols (Apr 10, 2019),

Lee Bell (Apr 13, 2019),

Miloslav (Apr 11, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 11, 2019),

Tule (Apr 11, 2019)

----------


## jimfols

My fascination for machines will never end.
Although I do like the ones where they show the girls cute smile.

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

Looking at the size of the external journals and all the adjustable arms, that looks to be one nice, well built — and heavy duty — sewing machine.

----------


## Jon

I am always surprised to count 10 fingers when I see these types of videos.

----------

Andyt (Apr 12, 2019),

baja (Apr 12, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Apr 11, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 12, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 11, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I am always surprised to count 10 fingers when I see these types of videos.



What a co-inky-dink; I'm equally surprised, not seeing 10 fingers in a package of short ribs. . .

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

> I am always surprised to count 10 fingers when I see these types of videos.



No kidding! I can't believe how fast and close he's working around that blade — and _hasn't_ had a mishap. 

I guess if he comes up missing a thumb — it'll put a taste in yer stew, eh?

----------


## NeiljohnUK

Having dealt with the end result of a slip involving a bandsaw with the blade guard set too high I don't doubt the danger. In part of my role I perform 'safety' inspections of other departments workshops, seeing an uncertain 'mature' art student operating a bandsaw with the guard fully retracted when cutting 1/2" plywood I hit the EPO, after much upset I showed them just what might happen with an industry video, the light dawning was a sight to behold, though art s-too-dense do tend to be as dim as a Toc-H lamp when it comes to safety...

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 13, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 12, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

Since that meat looks like it was being cut up for mutton curry by the time it would be served at the table if it had a few digits in it the patrons would never know unless they found a fingernail.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> No kidding! I can't believe how fast and close he's working around that blade — and _hasn't_ had a mishap. 
> 
> I guess if he comes up missing a thumb — it'll put a taste in yer stew, eh?



I'm thinking this isn't CONUS, though maybe US Territory. No stainless mesh gloves. No hairnet. No beard cover. No food handler coat; who knows what else.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 13, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> <snip>. . . the light dawning was a sight to behold, though art *s-too-dense* do tend to be as dim as a Toc-H lamp when it comes to safety...



s-too-dense, lol. I've been the polite, considerate mentor to more fitting that description than I can count. Perfect demeanor? Not I, get through it channeling George Carlin.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 13, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Apr 25, 2019),

jimfols (Apr 23, 2019),

Moby Duck (Apr 24, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 24, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 24, 2019)

----------


## jimfols

After seeing it I can accept that the rotation lines up the holes.
But i never would have thought of it.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 24, 2019)

----------


## gatz

uhmm, enlighten me as to how the holes get lined up....

----------


## Frank S

> uhmm, enlighten me as to how the holes get lined up....



Pretty simple really there are microscopic gnomes running pell-mell along the rotating shafts aligning the beads up as the run by. 
No seriously it is a matter of the center of gravity by rolling the beads the absence of a center mass say from pole to pole means the greater mass is along the equator the gyroscopic effect will cause the bead's equator to seek perpendicular tp the axis.
But I kike the gnomes better

----------

baja (Apr 25, 2019),

Gromet (Apr 25, 2019),

IAMSatisfied (Apr 24, 2019),

Moby Duck (Apr 24, 2019),

ranald (May 6, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 24, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 26, 2019)

----------


## gatz

OK, makes sense now.
The gnomes theory actually sounds better.

----------


## Moby Duck

Great explanation Frank. Very clear now, but I had no idea before you explained it.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 24, 2019)

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

> Great explanation Frank. Very clear now, but I had no idea before you explained it.



*Frank S* seems to be one of those clear-eyed devils. Able to take in all the variables — at a glance — and immediately account for their overall effects. On the situation ... around the area. That — or he has massive amounts of experience, under his belt.  :Beer: 

Kudos, Frank.

----------

baja (Apr 25, 2019),

Frank S (Apr 24, 2019),

ranald (May 6, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> *Frank S* seems to be one of those clear-eyed devils. Able to take in all the variables  at a glance  and immediately account for their overall effects. On the situation ... around the area. That  or he has massive amounts of experience, under his belt. 
> 
> Kudos, Frank.



I like the clear eyed devil analogy LOl.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 27, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 26, 2019)

----------


## mklotz

Physicists describe it as polhode motion. This article...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polhode

describes it in detail. This quote...

any rotating body will continue to change its orientation until it has stabilized around its axis of maximum inertia, where the amount of energy corresponding to its angular momentum is least.

from the end of the article sums it up nicely.

----------

Jon (Apr 25, 2019),

olderdan (Apr 25, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 27, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 26, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

high-side (May 4, 2019),

jimfols (May 3, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (May 8, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 3, 2019),

Seedtick (May 3, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 3, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Oh good. A dependable supply for entire planets-worth of little girls with plastic tiaras.

----------


## ranald

> *Frank S* seems to be one of those clear-eyed devils. Able to take in all the variables  at a glance  and immediately account for their overall effects. On the situation ... around the area. That  or he has massive amounts of experience, under his belt. 
> 
> Kudos, Frank.



To be clear, enlightening, tongue in cheek, and completely funny is Frank

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 7, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 6, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> To be clear, enlightening, tongue in cheek, and completely funny is Frank



So true. The reward of being Frank establishes sincerity. 
“Sincerity is everything. If you can fake that, you've got it made." Groucho Marx. 
He was asked by a female reporter "...do you dream?",
His answer, "Not of you."

----------

ranald (May 6, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 7, 2019)

----------


## ranald

> So true. The reward of being Frank establishes sincerity. 
> “Sincerity is everything. If you can fake that, you've got it made." Groucho Marx. 
> He was asked by a female reporter "...do you dream?",
> His answer, "Not of you."



HA HA HA to the last bit. I'll marx that down for future reference.LOL

cheers

----------

Toolmaker51 (May 6, 2019)

----------

